

Roll your own build of CyanogenMod with some helper Bash scripts - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/110949-android-for-dummies-make-your-own-build-of-cyanogenmod

======
Corrado
This would be really handy if it allowed you to build ICS (Android 4.0) for
your device. On the other hand I'm not sure running the risk of bricking my
phone is worth it to have ICS a few months early. :/

